# Polaris Hawkeye



## JimHavok (Aug 26, 2011)

O.K. This bike can go either way. Not sure who has researched it but this bike is a Polaris thorn. Engine from China, many recalls, and just one noisey top end. If you own one, the top end noise is due to the cam not only rotating but sliding left and right in the head. When you use an alluminum inspection cover to hold a high RPM piece of steel in place somebody is going to loose. At any rate I have the service manual for this disaster and am curious if it is even worth uploading to this site.

Let me know and reap HAVOK

P.S. I am working on a fix for it due to the fact that the cover is not in stock anywhere in the U.S.A. and Polaris corperate wants nothing to do with it. Part # 3089799. Possibly a shim behind the cam gear bolt or a shock in the cover.


----------

